# gathering information



## minasparadise (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello my name is Mina. My father has been researching our ancestral bloodlines and has discovered that we have connections to the Azores. My question is what is legally required of me in order to live permanently in the Azores. I have tried contacting others to no avail including the embassy in San Fransisco. Thank you for your time and quick response.
Mina


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

minasparadise said:


> Hello my name is Mina. My father has been researching our ancestral bloodlines and has discovered that we have connections to the Azores. My question is what is legally required of me in order to live permanently in the Azores. I have tried contacting others to no avail including the embassy in San Fransisco. Thank you for your time and quick response.
> Mina



Sorry for your lack of response Minaparadise
You haven't given people much to go on, maybe that could be the reason

Are you a US or EU citizen
Are you retired, or do you have to work

You are saying you contacted the Portuguese embassy in the US and they couldn't help?


----------



## minasparadise (Dec 5, 2008)

*Getting it right*



Stravinsky said:


> Sorry for your lack of response Minaparadise
> You haven't given people much to go on, maybe that could be the reason
> 
> Are you a US or EU citizen
> ...


My bad. I'll post again I must warn you though it may be a little lengthy,K.


----------

